# Custom Back Rack



## mossman381

I finally got some parts to start my back rack on friday. I started putting it together tonight. I am going to cover up my third brake light so I am going to replace it with an led in the center box. The two amber lights are strobe lights. The two outside lights will be backup/work lights. I might move the strobes to the outside, I am not sure. I am also not sure if I should paint it body color or black. Here is what I have done so far. I will post pics when I get more done.


----------



## c.schulz

I would go same color or even better add a darker tone than the truck. My truck is silver and I added a dark pewter color to mine.
Chris


----------



## mossman381

That is a really good idea.


----------



## TJS

I guess it depends on the color of the truck.
Here is mine.


----------



## mossman381

TJS;973680 said:


> I guess it depends on the color of the truck.
> Here is mine.


I saw your build. Really nice work.


----------



## Racer593

If you go with black it might be easier to touch up in the future. Just a thought.

Chris


----------



## c.schulz

TJS;973680 said:


> I guess it depends on the color of the truck.
> Here is mine.


Black looks good but did you think about silver or argent. Or even aluminum color.

Chris


----------



## c.schulz

Keep the build going. More pics!!!!!!!!!!


Chris


----------



## mossman381

Got most of my pieces cut. Tomorrow I am going to measure it 10 more times tack it up and then set it on my truck to if I like it so far. This is all I got today.


----------



## c.schulz

That is a very different design. Cant wait to see how this comes together.

Chris


----------



## mossman381

It is different. If I wanted a cookie cutter rack, I could have just bought one. Really suprised the black is more popular than body color. Well off to work on it.


----------



## mossman381

Got it tacked up and tested on the truck. I think it looks good and straight. It also does not block any of the back window. I think I am going to paint it body color, so it will blend in with the truck.


----------



## c.schulz

mossman381;975857 said:


>


Hey nice idea for the back up lights in the bumper. Can you tell me what brand and where I can get some. The rack looks pretty cool in place on the truck. After seeing this I would have to agree that body color will look killer with your design.

Chris


----------



## mossman381

The lights are just 4" round lights that all the semi trailers have. You can get them just about anywhere that sells truck parts. I used led maxxima's. I like to stick with brand name lights. I bought some of the cheap ones for our semi and some of the led's inside stopped working after awhile.


----------



## Storsy23

looks good man i recently built a back-rack for my truck they give the truch a great look. They wanted somethin stupid crazy like 300 bucks for one i went down to my local steel dealer bought all the metal for 80 bucks and welding one up.. to bad i wasnt in class still i had to cut all the 2x2 tubing with a angle cutter haha and bent all the pieces from hand came put pretty damn close to the original.. People wanted me to make them for em about 10 people lol to lazy ended up selling it for 200 bucks because i wanna put a cover on my truck but keep it up looks great


----------



## mossman381

One of the reasons I am making my own rack is because I wanted to keep my roll cover. I am getting closer to getting done. Here is my last test fit before I start the paint work.


























Here is how I am attaching the rack. I am using a J-bolt through the stake pockets.


----------



## mossman381

One more of a front shot. The shop is so messy. I need to clean it up after my rack is done


----------



## DeereFarmer

That is going to look so good when it's all said and done.


----------



## EricD701

looks good cant wait to see it done


----------



## mossman381

Got it primed last night. Working on color and clear today. While I had the paint gun out I decided to paint my grill too.


----------



## c.schulz

Will these be body color or a darker tone?

Chris


----------



## mossman381

I thought about going a little darker, but in the end I choose to stay the same as my truck.


----------



## wellnermp

Rack looks sweet! I'm interested to see how your grill looks after it's painted up.


----------



## EricD701

looking good


----------



## mossman381

I almost have it done. It is on the truck am all wired up. I don't have my kc lights on. I am waiting for some new covers. It was kinda dark by the time I got it outside for a pic. I will wash my truck and get some more pics. Maybe a video of the strobes.


----------



## EricD701

I like it, cant wait to see the grill also.


----------



## DeereFarmer

Looks really really nice. Custom work always looks the best (if it's done well of course!)


----------



## mossman381

I know some of you wanted to see how the grill looks. This is the best pic I have right now. I had to put my plow on so here it is. I also posted some pics in the equipment pic thread.


----------



## mossman381

Here is a video of the strobes. First one is during the day. The night one is hard to video. The camcorder does not like the lights.


----------



## the new boss 92

do you have any of the reverse lights on the rack and the lights in the bumpers? were did you get the 6 inch amber flashers in your rack, name brand?


----------



## mossman381

the new boss 92;986479 said:


> do you have any of the reverse lights on the rack and the lights in the bumpers? were did you get the 6 inch amber flashers in your rack, name brand?


I have two 4" round led backup lights in my bumper http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=97363&highlight . The two outside white lights on my rack are backup lights. I will get a pic soon. The amber lights are just high count leds. Not sure what they are. I got them along time ago for another project.


----------



## the new boss 92

alright cool, just trying to figur out a name, looking to put thoes in the side of a tool box once i get one ahould be soon


----------



## EricD701

Nice job! Looks great


----------



## mossman381

the new boss 92;986613 said:


> alright cool, just trying to figur out a name, looking to put thoes in the side of a tool box once i get one ahould be soon


You can make any led light flash with a controller. I used a show-me controller.


----------



## bossman22

Where did you run all the wires.how did you hide them?


----------



## andcon83

Nice looking job. One of a kind back rack. Can't say I care for the painting over the chrome grille. I'm a fan of chrome.


----------



## mossman381

bossman22;987482 said:


> Where did you run all the wires.how did you hide them?


The wires are inside the drivers side tube and the come out at the bottom. They go inside the box and then under the truck. Took awhile to get them all run the way I wanted.


----------



## mossman381

andcon83;987495 said:


> Nice looking job. One of a kind back rack. Can't say I care for the painting over the chrome grille. I'm a fan of chrome.


Your not going to like what I do next then. I plan on color matching all the chrome on the truck.


----------



## mossman381

Here is a pic of the KC lights installed. And a pic of the backup lights on. There is suppose to be snow friday, but after I am done plowing I will clean my truck and get some good pics of the whole truck.


----------



## rbi014

2 questions: 
1)what brand are the lights in the bumper. Looks like they have a gasket to keep the holes looking factory
2) what type of tonneau cover are you using? Looks like it's lockable, folds up, and you can still use the pockets for a ladder rack.

Rack looks terrific - very professional welding


----------



## mossman381

rbi014;989273 said:


> 2 questions:
> 1)what brand are the lights in the bumper. Looks like they have a gasket to keep the holes looking factory
> 2) what type of tonneau cover are you using? Looks like it's lockable, folds up, and you can still use the pockets for a ladder rack.
> 
> Rack looks terrific - very professional welding


The lights in the bumper are 4" maxxima led lights. They are the lights that are on semi trucks and trailers. My cover is a pace edwards roll cover. It rolls into the box in the front of the bed. It is lockable. You could probably use a ladder rack, but I am not positive.


----------



## andcon83

mossman381;987586 said:


> Your not going to like what I do next then. I plan on color matching all the chrome on the truck.


Not the chrome:crying:

Did you just use a hole-saw for the bumper back-up lights??


----------



## mossman381

Yup, I used a hole saw. Take it slow and use some cutting fluid.


----------



## patlalandebutt

NICE job on the truck paint, and backrack! glad to see more photos of the truck, always wanted to, since i saw your sig pic! :salute:
you shouldnt stop at the bumper! keep on going. i got a list for you ! 
-hood louvers
-door handles
-mirrors!


----------



## mossman381

Hood louvers, door handles and mirrors are on the list to be painted. Bumpers and grill were at the top of my list  I will keep posting pics of my truck as I get stuff done.


----------



## z400

Looks pretty good. 

The rack it self looks killer. 



To me, i think you would have alot more flash from the rear if the led strobes on the rack were further away from the strobe up top.


----------



## mossman381

z400;997082 said:


> Looks pretty good.
> 
> The rack it self looks killer.
> 
> To me, i think you would have alot more flash from the rear if the led strobes on the rack were further away from the strobe up top.


I thought about putting the strobes on the outside but I wanted the backup lights to shine towards the sides of my truck. I can change it but I am going to see how this works out.


----------



## jmassi

What size is that steel you used? 2x3?

Looks awesome btw!


----------



## mossman381

jmassi;997189 said:


> What size is that steel you used? 2x3?
> 
> Looks awesome btw!


Yup, 2"x3"


----------



## T&M SnowMan

nice work, Im debating on building or buying, capable of building...but am in the process of building the house right now, so my time is limited!...Maybe buy a Backrack now and then I can build a rack at my leisure...besides, I got 2 fab projects ahead of the rack right now anyways...like the looks of the rack...nice clean job!


----------



## mossman381

T&M SnowMan;1038754 said:


> nice work, Im debating on building or buying, capable of building...but am in the process of building the house right now, so my time is limited!...Maybe buy a Backrack now and then I can build a rack at my leisure...besides, I got 2 fab projects ahead of the rack right now anyways...like the looks of the rack...nice clean job!


Thanks man. It took some time. But we didn't get much snow this year anyway, so I had a bunch of time :laughing:


----------



## markemark

could you give up the dimensions? im looking into building my own rack and was going to do the regular 4 piece type of rack, but i seen yours and i liked it way better with the six piece. i guess all i would really need is the height of the two side pieces that start at the bottom. thank you so much


----------



## T&M SnowMan

markemark;1082027 said:


> could you give up the dimensions? im looking into building my own rack and was going to do the regular 4 piece type of rack, but i seen yours and i liked it way better with the six piece. i guess all i would really need is the height of the two side pieces that start at the bottom. thank you so much


Mark, 
If you have a different truck then Mossman your dimensions might differ. You would be better off to measure the back of your cab and determine your own dimensions so you get that "perfect fit" JMO...good luck with your build!


----------



## mossman381

I can get you measurements. Just been busy. I will try to get them today.


----------



## Messengerbros

i have a question were did you tap into for the backup signal for the lights?


----------



## mossman381

Messengerbros;1120237 said:


> i have a question were did you tap into for the backup signal for the lights?


I tapped into the 5th wheel harness. I forget what color it was.


----------



## WesternproGMC

*Could i get your measurements too*



mossman381;1082623 said:


> I can get you measurements. Just been busy. I will try to get them today.


Could i get your measurements too. I plan on building my own too i will have to change most of the measurements to get I to fit and look good on my 1998 K1500 but at lest I would have a good starting point.

Thanks!!!


----------



## markemark

yea mine is an 08 chevy also. i planned on using six of the six inch led's. three on each side for break/turn, i've already got the circuit built for sequential turn signals. i will post pics and videos soon as i start on the back rack. if you could get me dimentions of the 8 pieces you used that would be really good, thank you in advance


----------



## mossman381

markemark;1298270 said:


> yea mine is an 08 chevy also. i planned on using six of the six inch led's. three on each side for break/turn, i've already got the circuit built for sequential turn signals. i will post pics and videos soon as i start on the back rack. if you could get me dimentions of the 8 pieces you used that would be really good, thank you in advance


Giving you the length of all the pieces of tubing I used will not help you out because none of the pieces have a straight cut. Without angles the measurements are useless. Look at my pics. I have lots of good pics posted. You will have to get some tubing and start cutting and fitting just like I did. Good luck man.


----------



## mossman381

This back rack is for sale. I am selling my truck and want to build a new one for my new truck. PM me if interested. Looking to get a $1000 with all the lights included.


----------



## mossman381

For some reason the video links don't work anymore. Here are new links

Here is the video of when I first got it done 




A night video of the old way the lights were 




With the amber lights to the outside 




Night video of the amber lights to the outside


----------



## John_DeereGreen

Bump from the dead...where did you get your light boxes and how much were they? The only ones I can find are Buyers and they're outrageously expensive. Thanks!


----------



## mossman381

John_DeereGreen;1431035 said:


> Bump from the dead...where did you get your light boxes and how much were they? The only ones I can find are Buyers and they're outrageously expensive. Thanks!


I bought the buyers boxes from northern tool. They are beefy. Not cheap at all. Remember you get what you pay for.


----------



## 09Daxman

Mossman, wanna make a double for my 09 Dmax?! That back rack is sooo clean and awesome! I would love to have that for my truck.


----------



## mossman381

09Daxman;1454302 said:


> Mossman, wanna make a double for my 09 Dmax?! That back rack is sooo clean and awesome! I would love to have that for my truck.


I would sell you this one for $950 with all the lights? I really want to make a new one for my 02.


----------



## 09Daxman

Hmm 950 is a little steep for my liking. Plus I would have to paint it black to match my truck. What did you use for paint? Would the LED strob ontop come with the rack?


----------



## mossman381

09Daxman;1456107 said:


> Hmm 950 is a little steep for my liking. Plus I would have to paint it black to match my truck. What did you use for paint? Would the LED strob ontop come with the rack?


$950 and you get all the lights even the led strobe on top. $750 I keep the led strobe on top. I used automotive dupont paint. Base coat/Clear coat. What color is your truck?


----------



## NBI Lawn

mossman381;1456600 said:


> $950 and you get all the lights even the led strobe on top. $750 I keep the led strobe on top. I used automotive dupont paint. Base coat/Clear coat. What color is your truck?


That actually seems like a very reasonable price. A one off piece with all the lights...I would consider it if it was for a Dodge.

Nice work Mossman! BTW I was just showing my "wife" the pics of your camper. Very impressive. Thumbs Up


----------



## chevyzrule810

those strobe boxes from awdirect?


----------



## mossman381

NBI Lawn;1456740 said:


> That actually seems like a very reasonable price. A one off piece with all the lights...I would consider it if it was for a Dodge.
> 
> Nice work Mossman! BTW I was just showing my "wife" the pics of your camper. Very impressive. Thumbs Up


Thanks, I have gotten quite a bit more done since my last slide show. It should start coming together pretty quick now. I get to say this after about a year and half working on it 



chevyzrule810;1456825 said:


> those strobe boxes from awdirect?


I got my light boxes from northern tool.


----------



## 09Daxman

I have a black 09, so it's the right body style. Wrong color. How does it mount to the truck also?


----------



## chevyzrule810

Theres your answer :waving:

Here is how I am attaching the rack. I am using a J-bolt through the stake pockets.








[/QUOTE]


----------



## mossman381

09Daxman;1457767 said:


> I have a black 09, so it's the right body style. Wrong color. How does it mount to the truck also?


The body style is the same 08-09. I might have some black paint. What is your paint code?

It mounts with J-bolts on the side pockets and you can see in the pic 2 well nuts in the front of the bed. So you do have to drill 2 holes. When I took it off my 08 I just put some body plugs in the holes and you would never know it wasn't factory.


----------



## Rubberducky700

Mossman, your work paid off. This is one of the nicest, most thought-out backracks that I have seen. Well done. You pumping these things out of the jig you made for GM's like crazy I bet. Probably don't even have to plow anymore as your gonna be a millionaire selling these things.


----------



## mossman381

Rubberducky700;1523478 said:


> Mossman, your work paid off. This is one of the nicest, most thought-out backracks that I have seen. Well done. You pumping these things out of the jig you made for GM's like crazy I bet. Probably don't even have to plow anymore as your gonna be a millionaire selling these things.


Thanks, I wish I could build truck parts for a living. That would be a dream job 

Even if I won the lottery I would still plow my own place. I really do enjoy plowing.


----------



## bandy23

very nice back rack


----------



## mossman381

bandy23;1683890 said:


> very nice back rack


Thanks, Nobody bought it so I modified it and put it on my dually. Here are some videos on the process.





Test fitting











Painting it
















Installing it


----------



## Banksy

What tool did you use to make such nice cut outs for the lights? I'm thinking of doing the same for some reverse lights.


----------



## mossman381

Banksy;1684581 said:


> What tool did you use to make such nice cut outs for the lights? I'm thinking of doing the same for some reverse lights.


On the backrack I bought light boxes that already had cutouts for the lights. On my bumper I used a cutoff wheel and a jigsaw. I have used a hole saw on both ends then a cutoff wheel to connect the holes. Either way works well. When using the hole saws you need to be more precise otherwise you can get them crooked. I use a die grinder to smooth it all down after it is cut.


----------



## Nritland

Dang! I should have just paid you to make one for my 08 Duramax instead of buying a Back Rack. I'm jealous. Looks GREAT!


----------



## mossman381

Nritland;1770673 said:


> Dang! I should have just paid you to make one for my 08 Duramax instead of buying a Back Rack. I'm jealous. Looks GREAT!


Thanks, it was a lot of work as you can see.


----------



## Citrausa

mossman381;1684002 said:


> Thanks, Nobody bought it so I modified it and put it on my dually. Here are some videos on the process.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Test fitting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Painting it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Installing it


Looks great. I want something like that for my 95. Just don't need anything fancy lol. My truck is old and worn. Just want more lights for backing up and on the sides.


----------



## mossman381

Citrausa;1823280 said:


> Looks great. I want something like that for my 95. Just don't need anything fancy lol. My truck is old and worn. Just want more lights for backing up and on the sides.


You can usually find used ones pretty cheap for sale.


----------



## Citrausa

mossman381;1823292 said:


> You can usually find used ones pretty cheap for sale.


I'm looking on craigslist and ebay. Maybe something will fall into my lap before snow season (could be next week in WI lol). Otherwise I will just hook up some additional lights for backing up.


----------



## Citrausa

mossman381;1823292 said:


> You can usually find used ones pretty cheap for sale.


Thank you, I will keep looking.


----------



## SKYNYRD

Citrausa;1857954 said:


> Thank you, I will keep looking.


if you want something on the cheap side i would look into one of these. got it anebay 4 years ago for $100 if i remember correctly. i know it was less than $200. it's all aluminum. i added lights with no problem and, some expanded metal for added window protection


----------



## Citrausa

SKYNYRD;1857977 said:


> if you want something on the cheap side i would look into one of these. got it anebay 4 years ago for $100 if i remember correctly. i know it was less than $200. it's all aluminum. i added lights with no problem and, some expanded metal for added window protection


Thank you! I'm going to go look now. That price (under 200) is perfect! And it looks good with the added metal.


----------



## SKYNYRD

Citrausa;1859919 said:


> Thank you! I'm going to go look now. That price (under 200) is perfect! And it looks good with the added metal.


you're welcome :waving: thanks for the compliment too  are there much better ones out there including what could be made for you or by you? absolutely but, for the price tho i didn't go wrong with this one. it's still on the same truck but, we recently put a stake body on it so we transfered it to that.


----------



## Citrausa

SKYNYRD;1859991 said:


> you're welcome :waving: thanks for the compliment too  are there much better ones out there including what could be made for you or by you? absolutely but, for the price tho i didn't go wrong with this one. it's still on the same truck but, we recently put a stake body on it so we transfered it to that.


I don't have a welder, anything but a grinder with a cutting wheel on it and have no clue where to get the tubing other then home depot lol


----------



## SKYNYRD

Citrausa;1860070 said:


> I don't have a welder, anything but a grinder with a cutting wheel on it and have no clue where to get the tubing other then home depot lol


i know the feeling Thumbs Up a lot of times i know what i want but, either don't know what it's called or, can't figure out how to describe it in a way that makes it understood lol


----------



## Citrausa

SKYNYRD;1860267 said:


> i know the feeling Thumbs Up a lot of times i know what i want but, either don't know what it's called or, can't figure out how to describe it in a way that makes it understood lol


Man let me tell you. I'm 43, never had anyone actually show me how to do a lot of the stuff I'm doing and when I do talk with someone who does know what he/she knows what is what. They tend to look at me like I need a tin hat :laughing:


----------



## Citrausa

Oh and I found a few headache racks for $140ish.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Universal-P...or-Cage-Headache-Rack-Cab-Guard-/281479951641
http://www.sears.com/workstar-picku...1666&cpncode=35-266576179-2&redirectType=SRDT


----------



## SKYNYRD

Citrausa;1860650 said:


> Man let me tell you. I'm 43, never had anyone actually show me how to do a lot of the stuff I'm doing and when I do talk with someone who does know what he/she knows what is what. They tend to look at me like I need a tin hat :laughing:


i can relate :laughing:

i like the first one you found for the price. especially the free shipping part payup


----------



## TJS

SKYNYRD,
I am looking at your pics of your expanded metal that you are using for rear window protection. I notice you just bent it over and then bolted it with some washers into the tube to hold the expanded metal. This most likely will not prevent something heavy from protecting your rear glass. Best way to do this is get some aluminum expanded metal and weld it to the aluminum vertical tubes as well as the inside perimeter of the rack itself.

This will most like require you to take the whole rack off because TIG welding aluminum requires a surgical clean surface. You can also TIG weld some tabs for mounting your lights as well. Doing this will complement your bed and make the whole install more professional looking


Is there an issue with your spare tire carrier cause I see the spare in your new stake pocket bed. I had an issue with my carrier where the key did not work and Ford wanted big money for one. So I just welded a nut to where the wheel lock nut would go and just use the factory lowering crank. 

Also getting metal from home depot is crazy as those prices are almost 3 times as much a steel supply company would charge. Find a local steel supplier that serves the little guy. They are out there you just have to find one. I use a great supplier and we have become friends and he will be sending me work when my CNC plasma cutter table is built.


----------

